# Hi Hi!!



## LoraBrook (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi! 

I'm LoraBrook and


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi LoraBrook... Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 27, 2010)

LoraBrook,
Enjoy the forums!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 27, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## ywill (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 30, 2010)

to specktra! have fun chatting with us!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Hope to see you around.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just wanted to give a shout to my fellow Kansan.


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 4, 2010)

hello!


----------



## standardseries (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello there


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 4, 2010)

hello and welcome LoraBrook!!! enjoy the forums


----------

